# cada maestrillo tiene su librillo



## ElFrikiChino

Ciao a tutti.
Sto traducendo El último gazpacho di Rosa Montero.
Nel primo paragrafo c'è una cuoca che sceglie i pomodori con cui farà il gazpacho, e ci informa sui suoi gusti in fatto di pomodori. In questo contesto usa la frase "*cada maestrillo tiene su librillo*". Il significato à lampante, ma mi stavo chiedendo se abbiamo un proverbio/modo di dire equivalente in italiano. È tutto il giorno che ci penso, ma non mi è venuto in mente niente... Per caso qualche forero conosce un proverbio che possa tradurre quella frase?


----------



## 0scar

Este "Ognuno a suo modo, e gli asini all'antica"


----------



## infinite sadness

"Ognuno con la sua arte"
"A ognuno il suo mestiere"
"Ogni bue non sa di lettera"
"Ognuno può fare della sua pasta gnocchi"
"Ogni campanile suona le sue campane"
"Ognuno va col suo asino al mercato"
"Come asino sape, così minuzza fave"
"Sa meglio i fatti suoi un matto, che un savio quelli degli altri"


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Oddio, ma io non ho mai sentito nessuno di questi detti


----------



## infinite sadness

"Ognuno conosce i segreti del proprio mestiere"


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Grazie!
Per ora ci ho messo "tante teste tante idee", ma sto ancora valutando il da farsi tradursi.


----------



## infinite sadness

Tot capita tot sententiae, ma non mi sembra coincidente.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

No, infatti non è coincidente, ma il fatto che io non conosca tutti i detti che hai proposto mi lascia pensare che non siano così diffusi. Quello che ho messo è vero che non è corrispondente, ma il senso di "ognuno fa quello che vuole" (che non è esattamente l'originale ma ci si avvicina, per significato) c'è, e direi che lo capiscono tutti. Ma sto continuando a pensarci, fino al momento della consegna.


----------



## ursu-lab

Ognuno ha i suoi trucchi.
Il "librillo" si riferisce ai "*trucchi *del mestiere".


----------



## vale_new

'A ciascuno l'arte sua, e le pecore ai lupi'


----------



## olaszinho

vale_new said:


> 'A ciascuno l'arte sua, e le pecore ai lupi'


 
Es la primera vez que oigo este refrán en italiano... No se acaba de aprender nunca.


----------



## vale_new

http://it.wikiquote.org/wiki/Proverbi_italiani


----------



## otherwise

Ciao! 

Leggendo la frase, mi sono venuti subito in mente questi due modi di dire:

1) Ad ognuno il suo 

2) Ognuno sa il fatto suo

"Cada maestrillo tiene su librillo" è come dire: "ogni persona ha un suo modo o metodo di fare le cose", si risalta l'unicità di ogni individuo.

Spero di averti aiutato!


----------



## vale_new

Letterale sarebbe 'ogni maestrino ha il suo libriccino/ ad ogni professore il suo abbecedario'?


----------



## otherwise

Per vale_new:

sì,  in pratica il proverbio è "cada maestro tiene su libro" (ogni maestro ha il suo libro), poi esiste anche la versione con la rima (maestrillo-librillo) che letteralmente significa, come hai scritto tu: "ogni maestrino ha il suo libriccino".


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Sì, grazie a tutti. Il significato l'avevo capito bene anche io. Era il corrispondente in italiano che non riuscivo a trovare. E che devo ancora trovare. Per quanto mi riguarda, ormai ho consegnato la traduzione, e ho scritto "tante teste tante idee", che non mi piace per niente, ma non ho trovato niente di meglio


----------

